# IBS for 15 years Questions on Remeron



## 17522 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello, I have had IBS for 15 years.. I am a 42 year old female.. I have had 6 surgeries to try to find the problem.. A complete hysterectomy,gallbladder,appendix,adhesion removal.. I am still sick.. I just went for a week to the Cleveland CLinic.. I had a whole bunch of tests and the conclusion is still IBS.. I am happy that I do not have crohns but my IBS is really bad.. I have two small kids and I do not leave the house because of anxiety about having a attack.. My life sucks.. My gastro prescribed remeron for me to try.. I tried Zoloft before and it made me really sick. Anyone take Remeron?? Please tell me how you did with it.. I am desperate.. Thank You..


----------

